# Thrustmaster Ferrari F1 Wheel Add-On 3 Wochen alt



## Martina (26. April 2021)

Verkaufe ca 3 Wochen altes Thrustmaster Ferrari F1 Wheel Add-On wegen Neuanschaffung eines anderen Lenkrades

Natürlich einwandfreier Zustand

gekauft am 31.3.2021


NP 175 Euro

Mein Preis 140 Euro incl Versand Festpreis
kein "was ist letzter Preis"

Zahlbar Banküberweisung oder Paypal - nur Friends & Family

Playstation Aufkleber bleiben drauf für die Tasten

Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung.


----------



## Martina (2. Mai 2021)

VERKAUFT


----------

